# Expat trusted businesses site



## smiley486 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi,

I'm currently living in Australia and about to move to Thailand permanently in the next 6 months (just planning ahead) and I've noticed there is a lack of directories focused on TRUSTED services for expats (without getting ripped off). We do see some recommendations on forums but most people who don't have time to read through all the many forums

I'm looking at create this directory for Thailand ONLY and limiting each category (accountant, dentist, doctor, visa agents etc) to only top 20 businesses WE can trust.

All of the listings would be based on recommendations from expats who have used the service before rather than just random. The top 20 will be based on the most popular and best reviewed.

How does everyone here feel if I would create this? 
I would love to get some support from this forum.


Thanks,
Paul


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

This idea often discussed in various expat forums - usually in the context of wanting a permanent pinned/sticky thread on this topic .. and usually in the form of a 'name and shame' file. Universally rejected on the basis of factors including:

1. Impossible to prevent misinformation if not subversion by cranks, the impossible to please, the misunderstood, the simply clueless or competing businesses or the businesses themselves ... who is to vet the reports? Remember that most forums are anonymous

2. Constant work for mods to prevent ppl making swipes against biz they don't like - even if it is set up in a positive (ie. "trusted biz's" format). This issue combined with strong anti-defamation laws in Thailand

3. Less valuable/practical in a country where there is such inconsistency of service and procedures by different branches/offices of the one biz from one region/town to the next and from one week to the next in the same office.

I would put this into the "good in theory" category. To make it workable and meaningful I think you would need to pay trained mystery shoppers to visit and deal with all the businesses ... too many headaches foreseeable using volunteer expats to try to drive this process


----------

